# CIPA: DSLR Shipments



## cgw (Jun 14, 2015)

An encouraging blip but, as always. it's the trend that matters:

Spike in DSLR camera shipments in April Nikon Rumors


----------



## Overread (Jun 14, 2015)

A late spike indeed; if you compare the previous years April the spike is already running in the past terms; whilst this year its only just getting started.


----------



## cgw (Jun 15, 2015)

Lows are lower, highs are lower over the time covered. Late summer/fall '15 shipment volume should be interesting. Not sure there are many/any killer products in the wings to coax a bump in shipments for the holiday season. Strange times for the camera market.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 16, 2015)

I personally kinda hope shipments slow down and people sell off their used gear so there's less competition with the pros... But I'm a greedy bastard when it comes to that lol


----------

